# Acana Feeding



## JuliaRiska (Jun 9, 2015)

Hello,

I am having some difficulty understanding how much should i feed my puppy. I have a Blue Nose PitBull (female) she is 3 months old and her weight is 7kg(expected weight 35-37 kg). I feed her (not all at once - just trying to see what she likes most) Acana Puppy and Junior,Acana Pacifica, Acana Wild Prairie and Fromm Puppy Large Breed. At the Large Breed Puppy Acana Feeding Guide it says that a 5kg puppy should eat 180g per day. So i did the math and since she is 7kg she should eat 252g per day, i divide that in half and its 126g twice a day in the morning and the afternoon. 
The thing is that she looks really fat!!!! Everyone who sees her says "what a cute little fat puppy".... i really think its too much for her plus she snoring VERY loud (and i am concerned about that too) and he has hiccups 2-3 times a day(she eats kind of fast). 
I dont want her to grow fat, she is a PitBull and they are very active dogs i dont want the food to slow her down and make her unable to bring out all her energy. If someone is feeding his Large Breed Dog with Acana any advice will be extremly helpful.
Thank you all


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

The guidelines on the bag are a starting point and depending on the dog and food you may need to add or remove food for proper weight.

Different foods have different calories per kg and that plays a role in how much to feed. I would say Lower the amount of food by 10% to start and see how that goes. Also be aware that any treats will have an impact on weight. I was feeding my dog gobs of peanut butter and other treats ... Feeding her less treats seemed to make a difference.


----------



## JuliaRiska (Jun 9, 2015)

Thank you for the reply, i dont give her as much treats as i used to. She eats only bones for puppys but she eats one bone for about a week.... plus small beef treats 4-5 peer day just to teach her to sit down etc.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Yea, it depends on your dog. My dog eats significantly less than the recommended serving on the bag for her weight. (also eating Acana)

The bag recommended 3cups/day and she is actually fit on about 1.5cups/day.


----------



## Hermes1 (Jan 3, 2014)

As Dog Person indicated the feeding guide on the bag is just a starting point. Also we feed Acana and the feeding guidelines are also guided by activity level, so be sure you are looking at the right activity level (and be honest) for your dog.


----------



## Luxorien (Jun 11, 2014)

I found this helpful for gauging how much I should feed: http://www.wsava.org/sites/default/files/Body condition score chart dogs.pdf

Of course, it didn't stop me from rationalizing that "he's not fat, he's just...fluffy! It's all that fur! Yeah!" xD


----------



## JuliaRiska (Jun 9, 2015)

The thing is that she is a puppy and she is growing every hour not by day... so the feeding portions should change at least every week (thats my opinion). Now i am giving her 200g per day to see if that will help but she still has a bit swallen stomach. Also i had the thought of this.... i am giving her food twice a day, thats 100g in the morning and 100g in the evening (dont wanna feed her night hours) maybe its too much for her and thats why she is a bit fat... should i divide it in 3 portions maybe?????
Thank you all again


----------



## NicoleIsStoked (Aug 31, 2012)

I used to feed Acana, and my dog was also getting much less than the bag recommended. It said he should get 1.25-1.5 cups but he was getting only 1/2 cup a day to stay slim. 
But since your dog is a baby puppy, a little chubbiness is nothing to worry about. Maybe post some pics so we can see if she's really fat or not?


----------



## JuliaRiska (Jun 9, 2015)

I didnt know how to make them 600x240 ... i really hope they are small


----------



## JuliaRiska (Jun 9, 2015)

This photos are 3 weeks ago. Now she is a bit more fat !!!


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

If you can't feel her ribs,she is to fat.Give a little bit less. Also,she is 3 months old puppy,she should eat 4 times a day,not only 2.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Puppies should generally be fed the same amount that you would expect them to eat as an adult, so no, you shouldn't be adjusting their amounts weekly.


----------



## JuliaRiska (Jun 9, 2015)

ireth0 said:


> Puppies should generally be fed the same amount that you would expect them to eat as an adult, so no, you shouldn't be adjusting their amounts weekly.


Thats her today !!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Has she been checked for worms? Her belly in the photo of her laying on her side in particular looks bloated.

Like mentioned, you want to feed roughly the amount recommended for a puppy's full grown weight. Most recommended amounts are on the higher side for the average dog who is not working hard daily. Also the recommended amounts are for intact dogs, spayed and neutered dogs will generally need about 25% less.

35-37 kgs when full grown is quite large for a female APBT. Are both her parents large? I'd expect a purebred female to be closer to 23-25 kgs, maybe 30 kgs but maybe only 20 kgs.


----------



## Hermes1 (Jan 3, 2014)

If you have not already, you might have a conversation with your vet?


----------



## JuliaRiska (Jun 9, 2015)

Yes i did check for warms and she is fine! She just likes to eat a lot !! I did check with my vet and he told me "Since she is a puppy she should eat as much as she likes but not too much". As for her parents they ate quite large, her mother is 35kg and her father almost 40 kg. i will attach photos of the parents too


----------

